# Job for a goose hunter????



## white cloud (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm thinking of starting my own business and was wondering if any of you had any suggestions that would leave a guy open to do LOTSA hunting(especially spring snows) .I was thinking of maybe a landscaping business ...open to any suggestions.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

Try a guiding job.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Landscaping would probably be pretty good, maybe construction??? Otherwise you could just go back to college...tons of time to hunt. 8)


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree with Matt. But, if that is out of the question, I think landscaping would be ok. My dad kind of does it on the side, and is able to hunt a fair amount but i do know that alot of people have landscaping done in the fall. So if you bust your butt in the summer fall might be open for you. Good luck


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Start a business that you know and understand well or you will be doomed to failure. To just say your going to start something without any knowledge is just not going to work.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I agree with GG!! If your starting a business just because it will allow you freetime to hunt, you will be destined to fail. 
Free time to hunt is a great bonus to any career, but it should be just that, a bonus, and not the driving force to start a career!


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

> Free time to hunt is a great bonus to any career, but it should be just that, a bonus, and not the driving force to start a career!


I guess that would depend on how much you like to hunt. An 8-5 job isn't for everybody. I would reccommend something in sales. Getting paid on commission only, once you get your renewal book built you are set. For example an insurance agent. Doesn't matter where you are or what you are doing, you are always making contacts. There has been a lot of business closed in a duck blind or on a golf course... :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Try getting a bunch of rental properties. How's your credit? Or start a few owner to owner used car lots. Or storage units, a laundrymat. Its all about owning land.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Try a night job, you'll have all day every day to play.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

be a anasteziologist (????) how ever u spell that (the person that puts you to sleep when your guna have surgery) starting they get something like 14 wks of vacation


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

tdb, I didn't mean to imply that a career had to be 8-5. I was just suggesting, do what you want, and love, to do and you will still find the time to hunt! Alot of careers are not 8-5. I love to hunt and fish more than anything, (I think its more of an addiction) but I wouldn't want to clean toilets for a living even if I had 30 vacation days a year. I just think that there should be more factors involved in finding a job than how much time you'll get off.


----------



## white cloud (Mar 29, 2004)

Let me explain a little I'm 36 years old and been a paramedic for 15 years i'm ready for a career change and would like to be able to incorperate alot of hunting into my schedule . I'm not some young kid just looking to jump into something ........any other suggestions would greatly be appreciated....I'm really burnt out on the medical field after 15 years. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Do you have experience in landscaping? If you do, or have connections with those that do, go for it! Before you start anything, do a ton of research and develop a business plan. This is a must, especially if you plan on heading to the bank for financing. Good Luck, If you're anything like me, You'll regret never trying, more than you'll regret trying and failing!


----------



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

Have you thought about a pro lawn care service? With landscaping you will have equipment expenses,employees, gov. and the need of a strong back. I started my own construction company 4 yrs. ago and it is alot of expense so be 100% in what direction you go due to the investment. I relize you want more time to hunt ,i also thought the same but have yet to relize it .Hopefully in time!!!!


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

IMHO...
95% of people who start thier own buisiness usually are married to it, which = less time off than if you are just an employee.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

My buddy owns a landscaping business, and he's got it made!!

Although he has to work is arss off during the summers it pays off. He is basically on his own schedule during the most important months, sept thru dec...ONce december hits, start plowing snow and your right back into making good money...


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Self employment is the way to go.You can schedule work any way you want.The downside is the costs of doing bussiness and self employment tax(self employed people pay 7 1/2% more into social security).You have to make sure that you keep customers or contractors happy at all times and this may also cut into your leisure time.If being your own boss is for you,make sure to keep records of all purchases and hire a good accountent when april 15 comes around,maybe even GG :beer: .I started my own small bussines and never looked back.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

HAHA Family buiss....I love it!!!


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Road construction may-oct $30,000-$60,000
hard work 70+ during the summer but 6 months off to play.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Manual Labor is fine but you wont work past 50 lifting bricks and a shovel.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

You have to do something that you enjoy and are good at, otherwise your life is going to suck. Personally, I think the best way to get more time in the field and more toys is obvious. Work hard and smart. Own your own business... Few fellas get a nice silver platter thrown in their face.


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

Here is what I do. Being from MI. work indoors doing remod during winter. save that money for the spring thing. Type of job is up to you just decide to save and plan to get the goose flu when timing is right. 
No off season,
Chuck


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

A wise man once said, "it's just as easy to love a rich one as it is to love a poor one." Pull a John Kerrey and marry a woman who is heir to a ketchup (or mustard) dynasty and hunt every day of the season :beer:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

This may sound stupid, but buy youself a gutter machine, 5" k-style, cost you $3500 used. Install like a mother you know what all spring, summer, and fall, then hunt hunt hunt. I currently average around $900 take home at least a week installing leafguard gutters working for someone. Working more than 70 hours aweek I'd average 1300-1400/week working for Leafguard. Average that number by 2 to 2 1/2 timesd and that's what you'd bring home after saving for taxes, and cost of equipment would be paid for after the first two jobs. You guys have no trees in Fargo therefore you have no need for leaf and debris shedding gutters. Just my :2cents:


----------

